# amish mustard eggs (pickled)



## sagebrush (Sep 8, 2007)

I have made this recipe a couple times now. they really are that good kind of like deviled eggs.to its best to let them set for a couple of weeks to get firm. I have also tried other recipes, even with white wine vinegar these never really did get a firm like other recipes do. you might have to double this for the 12 eggs.

AMISH MUSTARD EGGS

Boil and Peel 12 eggs and put into a heat proof container.

4 Tablespoons yellow mustard
2/3 cup of sugar
1/2 teaspoon salt
3/4 cup white vinegar
3/4 cup water
2 drops of yellow food coloring

Mix all ingredients in saucepan and bring to a boil, stirring almost constantly.

Pour sauce over eggs.

Let cool.

Put container in Fridge for 72 hours to let eggs absorb the sauce.

Mom swears you will eat the whole dozen. They will remind you of pickled deviled eggs!

http://utahwildlife.net/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=71113&stc=1&d=1444831968


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

Was making pickled green tomatoes this morning and while I'm at it I will give this a try, thanks Sagebrush.


----------

